# Hippo lives in house. Sleeps under blanket. Opens doors



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

cuuuttteee a real life house hippo! lol :3


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

WOW.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Amazing! I never knew hippos were that tall.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

AquariAM said:


>


That...rocks....so....hard...

I wonder what happens if the food runs out and it gets older? Still have to keep in mind it's a wild animal even thought it's cute and all and someone thinking it's like their daughter.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> That...rocks....so....hard...
> 
> I wonder what happens if the food runs out and it gets older? Still have to keep in mind it's a wild animal even thought it's cute and all and someone thinking it's like their daughter.


I'm pretty sure the wild animal is as out of that thing as it gets. If the dogs are willing to sleep cuddled up to it like that, odds are it'll never happen. The thing has the eyes of a trusting puppy. It's hilarious.

Keep in mind it was found at only a couple of days old. It's never known being a wild hippo. For all it knows the other hippos it hangs out with sometimes have a house they go back to at night too.

It sleeps on a pillow under a blanket. It's not a wild animal


----------



## Plaid (Nov 10, 2008)

Hippos are not domesticated by any means, and I hope this doesn't get out of hand. It takes hundreds of years to domesticate a species to a point where its instincts are safely diluted, like a dog. And still dog attacks happen, because they still have a killer instinct.
This happens with people who want pet orangutans, and other large apes. 
Michael Jackson had a chimp since it was a baby, and it still ended up unmanageable.
A hippopotamus is a dangerous and violent creature by nature, and I hope this family has a back-up plan should Jessica the Hippo decide to answer the call of the wild.

This is d**n cute, though.
Wes


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I want one of these house hippos

I have never seen one but if anyone knows a breeder PM me please. 

I seen that documentary on one of those discovery channels a long time ago I have no idea what ever became of her.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

TBemba said:


> I want one of these house hippos
> 
> I have never seen one but if anyone knows a breeder PM me please.


I know a guy, but they aren't cheap, and he'll pressure you to buy some micro giraffes while you're at it.


----------

